
Show HN: Hosting my WordPress blog entirely on Amazon S3 - iqster
http://www.slowping.com/index.html%3Fp=76.html
======
joshbaptiste
Holy cow, $60/month for one VPS strictly used for educational projects? You
can find and build 10 VPS's (US based) on <http://www.lowendbox.com> for less
than that, granted you wont be on Amazon's network, but for small projects and
testing distributed services they are great.

~~~
ceejayoz
A $15/month micro would likely have sufficed, and you can get that down to
about $8/month with a reserved instance.

------
yuvadam
Nice hack.

However you really should look into static website generators such as Jekyll,
Octopress or Hyde. They provide a much cleaner interface for that kind of
stuff.

~~~
someone13
I'm a big fan of Mynt (<http://mynt.mirroredwhite.com/>) - it's very simple
and easy to understand, but is powerful enough to do just about anything you
need.

------
DanielRibeiro
Interesting hack. Werner Vongels, CTO of Amazon, wrote about how he did a
similar thing, hosting his blog (albeit not a Wordpress one)on S3:

[http://www.allthingsdistributed.com/2011/08/Jekyll-
amazon-s3...](http://www.allthingsdistributed.com/2011/08/Jekyll-
amazon-s3.html)

------
ck2
Why not host it on a mini-vps with the wordpress install but use supercache
and force it to always use the "logged out" copy (and don't allow registered
users).

Then it bypasses wordpress and php entirely via htaccess and becomes entirely
static.

------
adrinavarro
Hm, the search should be 'fixed' too. That, along with getting rid of most
plugins, and the comments, means that WordPress is only retained for its
moderate flexibility and admin interface.

As people say, static generators along with a small toolkit of your own will
probably produce better results. But what is proposed is a compromise between
an already started job and a good cost-scalability ratio, though…

------
callmeed
Cool but the URL structure seems crappy from an SEO standpoint. I wonder if
there's any flexibility there when generating static files from WP.

------
fjallstrom
important note: you are not hosting a wordpress blog on s3. you are hosting a
static dump of files on s3. move along. nothing to see here.

